# Draft Survey



## احمد محمودعبدالله (3 نوفمبر 2007)

How To Make Draft Survey


----------



## احمد محمودعبدالله (3 نوفمبر 2007)

Draft Survey


----------



## البشمهندس هلباوى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا يابشمهندس احمد عبد الله على مساهمتك فى اعارتنا بعض الملفات المهمه ياجامد انت ياجامد


----------



## X_MIX_X (4 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير يااحمد


----------



## mody_alex2 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على تعاونكم معنا ( رأفت الهجان )


----------



## Bassoom (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## انهارده احلى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع مهم واحنا فعلا محتاجين نعرف حاجات عن الموضوع ده
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سعيددادي (3 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## رااااكان (27 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر اخوي


----------



## m_elkhteeb (26 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على معلوماتك القيمة 
هلى انت تشتغل فى نفس المجال


----------



## m_elkhteeb (26 أغسطس 2008)

*draft survey*

شكرا على معلوماتك القيمة 
هلى انت تشتغل فى نفس المجال


----------



## houssam_f (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنت بألف خير


----------



## م/هيما (17 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى الفاضل احمد


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (3 مارس 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يااحمد*​


----------



## gadoo20042004 (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بس فيه بعض احسابات الموجودة انا مش فاهمها يا ريت لما ترد عليا اقولك عليها


----------



## زين محمد (8 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررر يا باشا


----------



## capt.adel (15 يناير 2011)

*Draft survey*

السلام عليكم ...
الله يعطيك الف عافية , بس حابب اطلب منكم طلب اريد شرح عمل ال draft survey 
بالتفصيل اي الخطوات من اول شيء نفعله , و خصوصا تصحيح draft
و اكون لكم من الشاكرين.

أخوكم أبو صطيف


----------



## H.HELALY20 (16 يناير 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ربى الله (18 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mezohazoma (14 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## mohamedcherni (18 مارس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## yassineaflyb (22 مارس 2011)

merci


----------



## الرسام الصغير (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود 
مع تمنياتى بمزيد من التوفيق


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (25 مايو 2011)

مشكور يا باشهندس وجازاك اللى عنا خيرا


----------



## mrabdo (31 يوليو 2016)

مشكور اخي​


----------



## منار سع (6 أغسطس 2016)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## محمود حلبي (10 أغسطس 2016)

شكرا يابشمهندس احمد عبد الله على مساهمتك


----------



## محمود حلبي (10 أغسطس 2016)

thank you a lot for your effort


----------

